

Charity Just Got More Daring - blakejennelle
http://mashable.com/2010/07/28/mydunktank/

======
harscoat
I think those guys mydunktank, like Getupandmove, are interesting because it
is behavior programming (anbdy a better name?): if you X(give money to
charity) I do Y(crazy dare). Action graphs vs chitchat/linksharing social
graphs

------
joehenriod
This idea is pretty cool. I think the fee is resonable but maybe the website
should use some of its income to contribute back to the dares.

------
hugh3
What's the revenue source for mydunktank? It's not raking in a percentage of
the money supposed to go to charity, is it?

~~~
njl
From the FAQ, "Our transaction fee is $0.99 + 9% of each payment."

~~~
hugh3
Wow, nine percent sounds like a lot of money to be creaming off a charitable
donation. I might have some ethical issues with this.

edit: Especially since now I look at the site, it appears from the user's
point of view that they could go through the entire donation process without
ever knowing that mydunktank is taking nine percent. I had to click through to
the "terms and conditions" and read term 1(b)(iii) to find any reference to
the fees at all.

It even tells me "I understand that my money will be donated to (say) The
Spina Bifida Resource Network even if this dare doesn't win.", when it should
say "I understand that 91% of my money will be donated to The Spina Bifida
Resource Network..."

~~~
blakejennelle
Hey - Our FAQ states our fees as well:
<http://mydunktank.com/pages/faq#transactionfees>

That said, good feedback about making it clearer.

~~~
something
Any response to the comment that 9% seems awfully steep? That's worse than
Coinstar.

~~~
rjett
I would assume this is a chicken and egg problem if they're bootstrapping the
startup. On the one hand, they probably need the fee to be this high while the
amount of users is small so that they can sustain themselves and grow the
business. On the other hand, something seems fishy to the end user when they
see that such a huge chunk of their donation isn't going to the target
recipient.

Some things that might make users more comfortable: 1)the declaration of what
type of corporation they are and/or 2) whether they plan to reduce their take
of donations as they reach certain milestones.

